# Old Siggy Retirement Thread!



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm taking Njaco's suggestion to have a place to put all of those old Siggys



Njaco said:


> There has been a flurry of new ones. I'd like to see an area where the old ones go so we can check them out. Kinda like a Siggy Musuem. I loved Comiso's Me 262 shark. (I think it was him?)



Everyone post your old Siggys here!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the last one I had.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is my old "Dorsetshire" Siggy, the best shot I have seen of a "County" class.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't have an old siggy to post.  

But I like my original (thanks Wurger) and I'm keepin' it!  

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont have the type on it but here is the photo i used to use:


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2008)

this was my first siggy


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

These were my first 2. Still like the first one.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have one other one Wurger made for me, plus two other ones that I can't find. They were my first, pics of Doras with Catch22.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Here you are my first six siggies uploaded in order ( as I remeber)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive had too many to list here but Ill put the best ones up....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you not find all these siggies in the Signature/General pics upload forum?
Anyway, my previous one:


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

No Marcel, cause most of us dont use that thread to upload our sigs...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, where do most people upload their siggys, then? Outside the forum? Just curious.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

I have my own tread for my sh!t, as do some of the other longstanding members...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

I had my own thread where I was making feeble attempts to upload and manipulate the pics. Les humiliated me so badly I had to increase my daily Prozac. I think he put together my current siggy out of sheer pitty of my ineptitude.

Oh and Lanc, that sonofabitch, pig piled!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

You got me curious. Gonna search for that thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are a few of my old ones...































Other random ones: hnosyalnif/Sigs - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> You got me curious. Gonna search for that thread.




Bugger off, NJACO. Have a beer in anticipation of the 4th.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 4, 2008)

here are some of mine sorry wurger buddy i cant find the ones you made for me


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

> Bugger off, NJACO. Have a beer in anticipation of the 4th.



   You too!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2008)

And OK. Here my X-mass siggies I have forgotten about.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here you are my first six siggies uploaded in order ( as I remeber)



That last one was really good.



Wurger said:


> And OK. Here my X-mass siggies I have forgotten about.



You are the sig master Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

THX mate.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

i've replaced this one thanks to wurger


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats an eclectic pair of siggys!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm an eclectic person..

The photo of the kraut would make a great album cover..


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

fight the facism !


----------



## Freebird (Sep 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I'm an eclectic person..
> 
> The photo of the kraut would make a great album cover..



What's the significance of the new one?


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

Random act of ugliness!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I'm an eclectic person..



No kidding!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Way to overstate the obvious, Comiso!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, this siggy is now retired.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

This one will be retired shortly.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 28, 2008)

Seems like you make a new one every 2 months Thor? 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha, yeah maybe. I like doing them. I let's me learn more and more in Photoshop. My current one will keep the same background, but the plane will change in it when I feel like a quick change.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm with Thor. I do the same thing - especially since I just downloaded a free GIF program.


----------



## fly boy (Dec 1, 2008)

well I only have one right now.

hey der alder where is the one siggy you made that sayd I has a crayon or something?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/siggy-flyboy-13245.html

Ask and ye shall recieve!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## fly boy (Jan 21, 2009)

well make it two but i still need to post it


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

some more to throw in the dumpster.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

A few more retired....


----------

